

Show HN: My 48 hour mobile project for engaging youth voters.  - isabre
http://onevoteamericamobile.appspot.com/

======
iamdave
An error has occurred when trying to login.

Do I absolutely have to authenticate with Facebook?

~~~
isabre
fixed it now!

